# Snipers Honour



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

A squad of rebel Guardsmen stalked through the ruins of a hab complex, each one wielding lasrifles as they approached a downed shuttle. Guardsmen Jaeger slowly crawled through the second floor of a nine story building, his sniper rifle in hand as he approached a window, icy cold winds tugging at his face as he pulled his goggles down over his eyes, a scarf covering the rest of his tanned skin as he crawled out onto a metal gangway. 

Jaeger slid the barrel of his rifle down a broken pipe and looked down the scope at the ruined square in front of him, a shuttle was half buried in the ground in the very centre, the remains of a fountain around the shuttles nose, he saw movement in a nearby hab complex and spun towards it, seeing fifteen men in black uniforms moving towards the shuttle, he turned back to the wreckage where he could see a old man tending to one of the pilots as the traitors approached. 

Jaeger watched as the first of the enemy troopers took aim at the two survivors, the man ran out of the hab complex and fired two rounds from his lasrifle, the old man twisted through the air as another round ripped his jaw off and sent the broken body into the ground. Jaeger spat in disgust at such murder and watched as the pilot took aim with a Autopistol and fired, the lead trooper flew backwards, more rounds digging holes in him as he fell into the dirt, the pilot fired another clip at the enemy troopers pinning them down as he pulled himself towards the other side of the shuttle.

Jaeger smiled as he squeezed the trigger of his rifle, it cracked and took the head off one of the traitors in a jet of crimson, the body slumped against the man next to him who fell onto his back as another round cut through his throat. The sniper crawled backwards and got up, running towards the steps as enemy fire ripped apart the room behind him, he jumped the first seven or so and landed on his haunches as he took cover around a corner, he peaked around and watched as a pair of troopers sprinted across the wasteland between their position and his, both wielding long machetes. 

Jaeger moved into the corner and took aim at the stair case in front of him, the sound of footsteps filling his ears as the first of the enemy soldiers turned the corner and roared, his blade held above his head. Jaeger fired point blank into the mans gut, sending his intestines and spine flying into the wall behind him as the second soldier turned the corner and leapt forwards, his blade outstretched. Jaeger rolled sideways and fired his rifle upwards, ripping through the mans chest and sending him stumbling backwards, blood pouring from his mouth.

Jaeger got up and walked past his latest kills, hugging the wall as he descended the last seven steps and came out into a open area, a few metres away was a half ruined rubble wall, he rolled towards it as lasfire tore up the ground next to him, sending dirt flying upwards. Jaeger leaned his rifle against the wall and drew his laspistol, he got up and fired a round into the closest man, downing him with a yelp as he blew another’s cranium outwards in a welter of bone fragments and pulsing brain. 

Jaeger walked calmly towards the enemy positions, firing countless rounds at them in a attempt to keep the enemy soldiers pinned down, he truck one in the knee cap, the man falling backwards as another round burned into his chin. Jaeger ducked as he got to the wall, he could here the men inside shouting curses as he wall vaulted over his cover and put down a cultist like the dog he was, he punched another in the gut and fired his laspistol through the mans mouth.

Jaeger stole the dead mans machete and ran towards his next target, he spun his arm in a deadly arc that beheaded one man and impaled another through the shoulder as four lasround’ tore into him. Jaeger looked at the remaining three men who were all in awe, he smiled and shouted “boo!” they turned and sprinted in the opposite direction as the sniper went to reclaim his rifle. 

Jaeger jogged over to the pilot who was in a bad shape, his left arm was broken badly and pulled in a sling against his chest, a small patch of blood sat in the middle of his left shoulder, Jaeger knelt down and read the name stitched into the mans flight suit ‘LT CMDR VIRGO” Jaeger looked at him and said “Well Virgo I think its best we be going Jaeger is the name 124th Vogan light guard” he helped the man to his feet and ran off towards a series of steps leading into the upper city just as fifty traitors ran out of the ruins behind them, Jaeger looked back and pulled the pilot around the corner as rounds peppered the wall where he had just been. 

Jaeger and the pilot sprinted up the steps, the sniper stopped and spun on his heels, he targeted a man who had just raised a trumpet to call for reinforcements and fired, he struck him dead in the throat and sent him tumbling backwards, making awkward gurgling noises. Jaeger turned and ran back up the steps, rounds whizzing around him as a traitor Leman Russ pulled up at the top and aimed its cannon, Jaeger grabbed the pilot and rushed him into a dirty alley as a shell detonated where they had been standing moments ago. 

Jaeger pushed the pilot franticly as a huge roar sounded behind him, he spun, his webbing and cloak flying around him as he looked upon the scarred face of a giant mutant that was held in chains, a pair of fat men in blood stained aprons held a pair of huge thick chains as the mutant pushed forwards, its hands were replaced by large whirring chain swords, it swung one around and beheaded one of its holders as it swung the other into the dark walls with a loud crunch. 

Jaeger shouldered his rifle and took aim as the creature rampaged towards him, smashing rubbish out of the way as it roared. The sniper muttered a few words before squeezing the trigger with a grim smile, he could hear the surviving handlers screams as he was pulled towards Jaeger, his round struck the mutant in the chest with a loud squishing noise as it tore through it and half came out the other side, the creature fell to its knees as another round tore into its head, ripping the top half off.

Jaeger and Virgo jumped over a mesh fence, coming out onto a plaza strewn with dead bodies, there was a burnt out Chimera nearby that Jaeger ran towards, he grabbed the pilot by the scruff and threw him in saying “Don’t come out ill lead these away as soon as they pass head back to command got it?” the man nodded as the marksman turned and ran towards the next series of steps.

Jaeger turned and fell down onto his hunches as the first of the enemy troopers jumped over the fence, their weapons scanning nearby windows for any sign of the two Imperials, he lifted a flare gun from its holster and targeted their leader, a brute of a man wielding a large two handed broad sword and fired, the flare struck the man in the chest and exploded, killing four others as the survivors turned and began to fire franticly.

The sniper got up and ran towards a ladder leading up to a nearby roof, he was about to climb when a Leman Russ shell struck the steps behind him, sending him flying through the air, he landed thirty metres away with a grunt and a snap of ribs, his rifle was twelve steps up but he couldn’t move, he moved his hands down to his body and pulled them away, his gloves slick with his own blood as a victorious roar sounded behind him. 

Jaeger rolled over with a grunt and looked in horror as the enemy troopers ran up the steps towards him, some carrying large machetes, he raised his flare gun and was about to fire when one of his pursuers chopped his and off at the wrist, the flare fell to the ground next to him as another blade bit into his shoulder, pinning him to the ground as another of the enemy troopers kicked him in the jaw with a loud snap that knocked the Imperial out.

Jaeger awoke in the dark confines of a cellar, his chest was wrapped in dirty white bandages that went up and over his shoulder wound, his stump of a hand was beneath a white cloth, his left cheek was purple and heavily swollen, almost covering his eye fully. There was a swaying light in the middle of the room that illuminated a large thick wooden door every ten seconds or so, he tried to get up but found his waist shackled to the wall, he snarled and spat onto the damp stone next to him as the door swung open and a large man walked inwards.

The man was at least seven foot tall, his upper face was hidden behind a snarling mask with a long pointed nose, Jaeger pulled himself up as the man fell to his knees, the stench of body ordure and blood burning the snipers nostrils as the man barked “Ke’tnr harjyio vekt?” Jaeger looked up at the man and said “Go frak yourself!” as a huge hand wrapped around his throat and pulled him towards the foul smelling man.

Jaeger felt a finger push into his broken ribs, he yelped in pain as the finger pulled away, a tear running down his dirty face as a fist smacked into his bruised cheek, the hand tightened around his throat, his eyes began to darken as the sound of weapons fire echoed around the small room, the huge man let go and got up, walking off towards the sealed door as he went to open it the wood splintered inwards, shredding the traitor and sending him flying backwards.

Jaeger looked at the smouldering doorway, his eyes wide with awe as a huge horned marine walked in, its eyes glowing red with power as it turned towards the sniper saying “Jaeger I have come for you!” and pulled the trigger of its bolter seventeen times.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome fluff, jeager came up alot didnt he.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey Dark_Angel, that was some work. As Lord Ramo said, the first word in almost every paragraph seems to be 'Jeager'. There was also some grammer mistakes and a few spelling errors, but who dosen't make those, eh?



dark angel said:


> Jaeger looked up at the man and said “Go frak yourself!”


:laugh: Lol! That was a nice way to make something sound like a swear. Good one, mind if I use it? 

Unfortunately, the 15 person thing on the rep. system won't let me rep you yet. Though when I can, i'll do it. You write some good stories mate! :drinks:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys as for the use of Frak CF you can use it yes if anyone is wondering- The CSM is Harak from my Night Lords fluff and the Interregator is a Blood Pact that will be appearing as the main force in a fluff i plan to start


----------



## The Hellforger (Jul 6, 2009)

Crimson_fists said:


> Hey Dark_Angel, that was some work. As Lord Ramo said, the first word in almost every paragraph seems to be 'Jeager'. There was also some grammer mistakes and a few spelling errors, but who dosen't make those, eh?


grammer mistakes huh?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

good start da as always
all my points have already been made
Some variety in the start of sentences would be good


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

Really enjoyed the story so far. Like the others you need to start a sentence with other words but apart from that you got a good story, keep it up!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I would continue it if the main character wasnt dead:wink: but thanks for all ya comments guys


----------



## Legio Custode (May 20, 2009)

lol, i thought you were just leaving us in suspense...you never know, he could have dogdge the bolters


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol yeah true but i doubt it and dont forget the Pilot might still be alive


----------

